# 20650



## Gringo (22/9/19)

Hi ....

Im looking for 20650 batteries.

Anyone know of a SA vape shop that sell them...

Many Thanks


----------



## Room Fogger (22/9/19)

Gringo said:


> Hi ....
> 
> Im looking for 20650 batteries.
> 
> ...


https://bossvape.co.za/collections/...i-vaping-battery-4200mah-25a-high-drain-18650

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo (22/9/19)

Thanks.. but those are 26650 im looking for 20650

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/9/19)

Gringo said:


> Thanks.. but those are 26650 im looking for 20650


I’ll put my glasses on next time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA (22/9/19)

The year 20650 when archeologists digs up a mod from the nuclear waste that was once our planet and discovers that if there were more Vapers the earth would have survived

Reactions: Like 2


----------

